# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  TKL:n kaluston numerointi-idea raitiovaunujen kanssa

## ultrix

> Jo näissä on siirrytty 0-sarjaan.


Eikös viisaampaa olisi jättää 0-sarja joko mahdollisia trolleybusseja tai raitiovaunuja varten? Mikä on perusteena "resetoinnille"?

----------


## killerpop

> Mikä on perusteena "resetoinnille"?


Vaikkapa uusi aika? Nämähän ovat ensimmäiset Tamperen Kaupunkiliikenteen bussit.

Hyvä hetki nollata muutenkin kaikki laitosaikaiset "rasitteet". Väritysmallista valitettavasti ei olla vielä päästy mihinkään, vaan 8700:ien päälle yritetään väkisin soveltaa sitä maalauskaaviota, joka aikanaan lanseerattiin liikennelaitoksen ensimmäiselle scalalle, autolle #235.

----------


## GT8N

Nykyisen selkeän numeroinnin sekottamisessa en nää mitään järkeä. Nykyinen jaottelu toimii hyvin tulevaisuudessakin, sillä TKL tuskin kasvaa niin suureksi, että samaa rakennetyyppiä olevia autoja olisi yli kahtasataa yhtäaikaa.

 1-100 raitiovaunut 101-199 koe-, erikois-, ja työautot 200-399 teliautot 400-599 nivelautot 600-799 johdinautot (nivelet (tai telit) 600-sarjaa ja pätkät 700-sarjaa) 

On täysin perusteltua säilyttää numeroinnin idea, vaikka esim. tällä hetkellä nivelautot eivät ole kovassa huudossa. Maailma kun voi kymmenessä vuodessa muuttua. Varsinkin kun yksityisautoilua ryhdytään ennemmin tai myöhemmin rajoittamaan, voi jossain vaiheessa joutua panostamaan joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen.

Se, että jotain tiettyä numeroa tai numeroita ei voisi käyttää siksi, että jokin on joskus ollut jotain, on hiukan huono peruste. Totteleehan tälläkin hetkellä mm. seuraavat yksilöt numeroa 300. 
 CBF 300 SL 300KA 300
Kai joukkoon mahtuu vielä TKL:n 300?

----------


## ultrix

Oma versioni:

1-99 raitiovaunut (TKL-Raideliikenne)100-199 prototyyppi- ja erikoisautot200-399 teliautot400-499 nivelautot500-599 johdinautot (riippumatta akselien lukumäärästä)600-799 2-akseliset bussit800-899 "maaseutukalusto", jos TKL:n toimenkuva laajenee myös Teiskon tms. maaseutualueiden liikenteeseen

----------


## Eero

> Oma versioni:
> 
> 800-899 "maaseutukalusto", jos TKL:n toimenkuva laajenee myös Teiskon tms. maaseutualueiden liikenteeseen


Tuskimpa TKL astelee Veolian, eli entisen Alhosen & Lastusen tontille.

----------


## risukasa

Aika pessimististä varautua esim. vain 99 raitiovaunuun. Sama virhehän on tehty mm. yleisessä autojen rekisterinumeroinnissa aikoinaan. HKL:lläkin on yli sata vaunua, eikä liikenteen laajuus edes yllä kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle.

----------


## GT8N

> Aika pessimististä varautua esim. vain 99 raitiovaunuun.


Ajattelin, että sata vaunua riitäisi ainakin alkuun, mutta tulevaan on kyllä syytä varautua. Varattakoon siten numerot 1-200 raitiovaunuille, ja erikoisajoneuvot ym. voivat olla siten esim. 900-999. Kun joskus raitiovaunut siirtyvät yli kahdensadan numeroinnissa, voisi 201-999 välin autot numeroida 1201-1999.

----------


## PepeB

> Ajattelin, että sata vaunua riitäisi ainakin alkuun, mutta tulevaan on kyllä syytä varautua. Varattakoon siten numerot 1-200 raitiovaunuille, ja erikoisajoneuvot ym. voivat olla siten esim. 900-999. Kun joskus raitiovaunut siirtyvät yli kahdensadan numeroinnissa, voisi 201-999 välin autot numeroida 1201-1999.


enpä usko että Tampereella ihan 20 vuotessa siihen jouduta.

----------


## risukasa

> enpä usko että Tampereella ihan 20 vuotessa siihen jouduta.


Miksi tehdä turhaan numerointijärjestelmiä jotka pitää uusia parikymmenen vuoden välein, kun samalla vaivalla voi tehdä sellaisen joka kestää tuhat?

----------


## ultrix

> Tuskimpa TKL astelee Veolian, eli entisen Alhosen & Lastusen tontille.


Tämähän on Tampereen kaupungin päättäjien (TKL:n johtokunta, kh, valtuusto) käsissä, ja jos kaupunki niin haluaa, niin kukapa estää, jos noudatetaan kilpailulainsäädäntöä?




> Aika pessimististä varautua esim. vain 99 raitiovaunuun. Sama virhehän on tehty mm. yleisessä autojen rekisterinumeroinnissa aikoinaan. HKL:lläkin on yli sata vaunua, eikä liikenteen laajuus edes yllä kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle.


Siinä vaiheessa, kun raitiovaunuja on se sata, voidaan juoksevilla numeroilla jatkaa ja siirtää proto- ja erikoisautojen numerointi 900-sarjaan.

----------


## kivisuo

HKL:stä ei välttämättä voi ottaa mallia. Siellä nimittäin raitiovaunuilla, metrojunilla ja (ennen vuotta 2006) busseilla on ihan omat erilliset numeroavaruutensa. HKL 112 voi olla kotimainen nivelraitiovaunu tai vanhemman sarjan metrovaunu. Tai vuonna 2001 hankittu linja-auto, nykyään HelB 112.

----------


## GT8N

> Bussidatasta näköjään löytyy kuvakin autosta:
> 
> Erikoisesta kohdasta alkaa näiden autojen numerointi. Lisäksi numeron fonttia on myös muutettu ja vielä vihreät tangotkin ovat tehneet paluun.


Hampaita kiristellen totean, että looginen numerointi narahti tähän. Nyt kävi näin.  :Neutral:  Onneksi numeroita voi myöhemmin muuttaa, mutta mutta...

----------


## killerpop

> Tämähän on Tampereen kaupungin päättäjien (TKL:n johtokunta, kh, valtuusto) käsissä, ja jos kaupunki niin haluaa, niin kukapa estää


Niin, Tampereen kaupungin käsissä on myös TKL:n yhtiöittäminen ja mahdollinen myyminen. Millä aikavälillä? 

Tuolla aikavälillä ei välttämättä yhtään ainutta raitiovaunua ole tullut käyttöön Tampereella, joten ei kannata suotta sekaantua tällaiseen numeropolitiikkaan.

Ainahan voi spekuloida, onko TKL:llä ylipäätänsä tarvetta millekään koeautojen numerosarjalle. Hybrideitä varmaan kokeillaan, mutta eiköhän nekin saada numeroitua olemassaolevien perään ongelmitta. Muuten prototyyppien ja erikoisajoneuvojen aika on ohitse. Tuotekehittelystä vastaavat tehtaat, ei liikennöitsijät.

0-sarja on toiminut aiemmin muiden, kuin linja-autojen numerosarjana, joten koskematon sekään ei ole. Hinausauto #3 lienee näistä tunnetuin. Itse en tiedä miten on nykyiisin, onko sitten 0-sarjalaiset pääasiassa AKK:n ajoneuvoja.

Numerot ovat silti vain numeroita, mikään ei estä muuttamasta vaikka kuukausittain ajoneuvojen kylkinumeroita muuksi, jos ei muutakaan tekemistä ole. Se menee vaikka siinä samassa, kun tehdään muita "tärkeitä" operaatoita, kuten siirrellään yhteistariffitunnuksen paikkaa 20 cm keulassa. Kirjanpidollisesti siitä kyllä tulee ongelmansa, ja pääsääntöisesti ajoneuvot pitävät suuressa osassa firmoja saman numeron koko elinkaarensa ajan.

----------


## bassman

Muistanpa muinaisuudesta erään Pirkkalalaisen liikennöitsijän villit numerot.
Oli antanut numerot heittämällä tikkaa mökillä ja tulokset auton kylkiin.

----------

